# Beauty Salon Occupant Load



## Mech (Aug 14, 2013)

2009 IBC

What sort of occupant rate should I apply to a beauty salon?  It is 700 sq ft tenant space with a restroom, tanning room, two hair cutting stations, 2 or 3 hair dryer chairs, some chairs for waiting, and an office / storage.

Thanks


----------



## Builder Bob (Aug 14, 2013)

100 gross....... Business or Service.


----------



## steveray (Aug 14, 2013)

I think professional services are listed under B in Ch. 3....7 people or higher.....


----------

